# P0172



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

This code came in once just before Christmas. Went to my local dealer and they cleared it out without really checking on why it was popping on. Yesterday, again same code (this is what the OnStar rep told me) so I have a scheduled appointment tomorrow to have this checked hoping they can figure it out. I know this is because of a too rich or wrong air/gas mixture so I'm just wondering if any of you had this code before and what was the fix. Mine is a 2018 with 3000km on the odo and for the past week I was noticing that the engine was lacking power when it was not up to fully hot operating temperature and yesterday this CEL appeared. I've been running 91 octane since December but started out on 87 for about a month when I bought the car in November. Thanks to anyone having info on this.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

O2 sensor issues are common on the Gen 2, but that might be a code for an air leak. You'd think after a 2 years of the O2 sensor issue, they'd have fixed it by now. Weirdly, some cars have it happen continually, and some have had no issues.


----------

